# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Detection Times

## slate20

My question is where does Phera Plex fall in to these detection times. I have a NCAA drug test coming soon and need to plan if i have enough time.



Steroid Detection Times and Half Lives 

Anavar .................................................. 3 weeks 
Anadrol ........................................... ...... 2 months 
Andriol ........................................... ...... 1 week 
Boldenone Undecyclenate................................. 4-5 months 
Clenbuterol ....................................... ....... ...... 4-5 Days 
Dianabol - methandrostenolone - .................................................. ..5 weeks 
Deca -Durabolin - nandrolone decanoate - .................................................. ..18 months 
Ephedrin ................................................4-5 Days 
Halotestin - fluoxymesterone - .............................................. ...... 2 months 
Methamphetamin ..........................................6-10 Days 
Nandrolon Phenylprop ....................................12 months 
Nilevar ........................................... ...... 5-6 weeks 
Parabolan ......................................... ...... 4-5 weeks 
Proviron .......................................... ...... 5 weeks 
Primobolan - methenolone - ***ot............................................. 4-5 weeks 
Sustanon ................................................3 months 
Spiropent......................................... ...... 4-5 days 
Test testosterone cypionate ................................................3 months 
Test enat ...............................................3 months 
Test testosterone propionate ........................................ ...... . 2-3 weeks 
Trenbolon Acet ...........................................4-5 weeks 
*Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should 
be back to normal in days 
Equipoise ......................................... 4-5months 
Winstrol - stanozolol oral.............................................. 3 weeks . 
Winstrol - stanozolol inj............................................... 2 months 


Drug Half Lifes 


anavar ................9 hours 
anadrol ...............7-15 hours 
arimidex .............. 3 days 
Clenbuterol ..................1.5 days 
clomid ................5 days 
Dianabol - methandrostenolone - ..................4.5 hours 
Halotestin - fluoxymesterone - .................. 9-10 hours 
Nolvaldex - tamoxifen citrate - ..................7 days 
N-desmethyltamoxifen is 14 days
Primobolan - methenolone - ................. 5-7 days 
stanazol ..............9 hours (oral) 
testosterone suspension ..................2-3 hours 



Ester Half-Life 


acetate ...............3 days 
butyrate ..............6 days 
caproate ..............9 days 
cypionate .............6 days 
decanoate .............15 days 
enathate ..............5.25 days 
formate ...............1.5 days 
Hexanoate .............10.5 days 
heptonoate............ 10.5 days 
isocaproate ............9 days
Nonanoate .............13.5 days 
octanoate............. 12 days
propionate ............4.5 days 
phenylprop ............4.5 days 
Undecanoate ...........8.25 days 
Valerate ..............7.5 days

----------


## Biff Studly

bump

----------


## mikex1337

Awesome. bump.

----------


## jdavis2007

Probably going to have very similar detection rates between Var and D-bol. I'm thinkin' give it about 3 weeks clearing time; after that you should be good to go.

----------


## tri-athlete

that is an over the counter supp? available still after the prohormone ban? what is in it? if u could please post the nutrition facts. i really dont think u have anything to worry about...but better safe than sorry.

----------


## haskell954

Just what I was looking for

bump

----------


## taquipariu

The topic I just looked for!

Anyone knows about the accuracy on the detection time for testosterone and stanozolol ? 

And about finasteride and clomifen, anyone knows the detection time? I know the last two aren't steroids , but they're banned for use in some sports.

Thanks a lot.

----------

